# Anyone want a set of factory M5 wheels & tires? MK III NAV may be available too.



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a customer coming here on Saturday morning for a 4-wheel Brembo big brake installation. He has a 2001 M5 with the Dinan S2 package and 19" Hamann wheels. He just called to ask if I knew anyone who might want his stock wheels and tires. He says the wheels are flawless and the rear tires are very good. The front tires are worn about 50 percent. He is asking just $1,500.

I haven't seen these wheels and I'm not sure if he is bringing them with him on Saturday. If he does, I'll take some photos and let you all know how they look. If anyone wants to get a jump on these, you should contact him at (201)724-8124. His email address is [email protected], but he tells me he rarely checks it. His name is Michael Davit.

I get the sense he is a real M5 enthusiast, yet he is not wired into the various message board forums. That may explain why he priced these wheels so low.

He's also interested in checking out my MK IV navigation computer and may upgrade his MK III very soon. In that case, his MK III will be up for sale. If you're looking for one of those, you may want to contact him too.

I've never driven an M5 with Dinan headers before. I can't wait!


----------



## eyeopener (Jan 24, 2004)

Dave,
Would his M5 brakes fit on a 2001 530i sport with M Parallel Style 66's? If so, can you give me the scoop on the condition and price?

thanks


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

eyeopener said:


> Dave,
> Would his M5 brakes fit on a 2001 530i sport with M Parallel Style 66's? If so, can you give me the scoop on the condition and price?


They would bolt right on and the Style 66M wheels would clear. You would not be able to use rotor retaining screws unless you also switched over to M5 wheel bearings/hubs. But that's not a big deal. Plenty of cars don't use rotor retaining screws. You might need to give the 530i rotor dust shield a couple of taps with a hammer in the area just outboard of the lower ball joint. Otherwise it might rub on the rotor. I have to do this for the Brembo and StopTech big brake kits on the 530i & 540i.

If you want them, I suggest you call Michael ASAP, since the vultures are pretty quick around here!


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

They are sold  :thumbup:


----------



## eyeopener (Jan 24, 2004)

If you want them, I suggest you call Michael ASAP, since the vultures are pretty quick around here! [/QUOTE]

I was too slow. Dave, please let me know if anyone else with an M5 and brakes/rotors in good condition upgrade to your Brembos or Stoptechs.

thanks.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

eyeopener said:


> I was too slow. Dave, please let me know if anyone else with an M5 and brakes/rotors in good condition upgrade to your Brembos or Stoptechs.


They're gone already??? Wow!

Alex Beric has a set of FRONT brakes from his M5 for sale. He already sold his rear brakes. He can be reached at [email protected]. Better hurry because he's leaving on a trip tomorrow morning.


----------



## bmwagoneer (Apr 23, 2004)

im interested in the nav.the mk4 is the widescreen right? is that the only diff? is it hard to install? i live in nj how much do you charge to install it. i have a 2000 528ita sport premium package.


----------



## zoich (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't believe all of a sudden there are 4 sets of M5 wheels for sale (you posted one) and 3 on ebay! I am still waiting for the set I bought 3 weeks ago. ARGH!!!! 

hopefully you can still read what I posted on roadfly Dave, hope all's well!

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e39/5082571-1.html

And one guy on ebay had a BUY IT NOW option for $900 with tires!!! INSANE!!! And someone place a bid below the cost and the BUT IT NOW was no longer available. I wonder if the seller himself place that bid(using an aliase) to get rid of that !


----------



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

zoich said:


> I can't believe all of a sudden there are 4 sets of M5 wheels for sale (you posted one) and 3 on ebay! I am still waiting for the set I bought 3 weeks ago. ARGH!!!!
> 
> hopefully you can still read what I posted on roadfly Dave, hope all's well!
> 
> ...


I caught ur post on roadfly. I hope that a$$ ships ur wheels asap.
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

bmwagoneer said:


> im interested in the nav.the mk4 is the widescreen right? is that the only diff? is it hard to install? i live in nj how much do you charge to install it. i have a 2000 528ita sport premium package.


The MK IV is the navigation computer that sits in the trunk of the car. It is separate and distinct from the display. This computer was used on all 2003 5-Series and uses a single DVD for the entire United States and Canada. The MK III computer uses a CD for your region and has a slower processor than the MK IV. It was used on 2001-2002 5-Series.

Do you already have a navigation system in your car? If you do, then you have a MK II which is slower than the MK III and doesn't allow you to have a split screen display (map on the left, text and graphics on the right). It's fairly easy to upgrade a MK II to a MK III. You can use your old small display or you can upgrade to the larger display which you can purchase at http://www.bmwnav.com. But if you don't have ANY navigation system in your car, then this computer for sale won't help you at all. You'll still need to buy a display unit, a new harness, a GPS antenna and cabling, and then installing all of the above is very complicated.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

eyeopener said:


> I was too slow. Dave, please let me know if anyone else with an M5 and brakes/rotors in good condition upgrade to your Brembos or Stoptechs.
> 
> thanks.


I might still have the calipers from my M5 when I did the stoptechs on the front. Another M5 owner bought the pads and rotors, i'll have to look in my shed. PM me if you're interested in buying pieces!
Mike


----------

